# Does anyone know trusted breeders around Toronto area?



## Susu11

I’ve had the worse luck trying to find a buddy for my budgie banana! I tried Kijiji and got a sick bird, which I ended up giving back to the owner. Tried a pet shop and the budgie died in 3 days with bad droppings being the only symptoms, and I just assumed it was stress poop which would eventually pass and even the vet recommended to wait a week before deciding to medicate. So since then I’ve honestly given up! Any help would be useful.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Have you checked this link? There are some listed in the Toronto area:
*
*All Classifieds Canada Baby Budgies*

*I would also recommend that you consider adopting a budgie in need of a good home from a bird rescue or animal shelter.

1. If you decide to get another budgie, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## Susu11

FaeryBee said:


> *Have you checked this link? There are some listed in the Toronto area:*
> 
> *All Classifieds Canada Baby Budgies*
> 
> *I would also recommend that you consider adopting a budgie in need of a good home from a bird rescue or animal shelter.
> 
> 1. If you decide to get another budgie, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
> Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
> Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
> Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
> *Quarantine your new bird!*
> *Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*
> 
> *It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
> If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
> *Introducing Two Budgies*
> 
> *3. Flock Dynamics*
> *Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
> *Your Harmonious Flock*
> 
> *4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
> If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
> These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
> *Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*
> 
> *5. Vet Expense and Housing
> Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
> Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


Those are from Kijiji. I do not trust Kijiji do to past experience. I’d really just like a trusted breeder. Thank you tho


----------



## Susu11

FaeryBee said:


> *Have you checked this link? There are some listed in the Toronto area:*
> 
> *All Classifieds Canada Baby Budgies*
> 
> *I would also recommend that you consider adopting a budgie in need of a good home from a bird rescue or animal shelter.
> 
> 1. If you decide to get another budgie, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
> Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
> Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
> Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
> *Quarantine your new bird!*
> *Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*
> 
> *It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
> If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
> *Introducing Two Budgies*
> 
> *3. Flock Dynamics*
> *Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
> *Your Harmonious Flock*
> 
> *4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
> If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
> These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
> *Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*
> 
> *5. Vet Expense and Housing
> Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
> Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


Also do you happen to know any bird rescues, I can’t find any. And there’s no budgies in the shelters here.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm assuming you've checked all the animal shelters in your area?

Animal Shelters near Toronto

You might contact this breeder and ask if she is aware of any in your area:

Welcome Wings Canada

You can also contact the rescue listed below.
I know someone who recently had to surrender their two budgies to them:

Michelle Arguin
M&M Exotic Pet and Avian Rescue / Sanctuary
Fletcher Rd, Hamilton, ON L0R 1P0, Canada*


----------

